# Doubt about wifi driver in FreeBSD



## archerpk (Oct 4, 2018)

Before installing this system I would like to know if FreeBSD has support for Lenovo ideapad 310 wifi drivers?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi.

I don't have a wireless card neither laptops, but three things:

Thinkpads are the preferred laptops of the FreeBSD developers/users, and so they are usually very well supported;
you can take a look on the Hardware Notes and see if your particular wireless card model is in there;
you can always use another wireless card, like a cheap USB card.
However, if that is an 802.11ac card, the FreeBSD general support for that standard is still primitive ( but it is evolving ), and IIRC just a few Intel cards do _work_ ( not very well ).

Also, probably some folk with a similar hardware should popup later.


----------



## archerpk (Oct 4, 2018)

My module on arch is ath10k realtek , qualcomm atheros. 
BSD Support this ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2018)

Have a look at ath(4) and ath_hal(4).


----------



## archerpk (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks , 
I'll try to compile this when my laptop comes back from maintenance, one last question:

In virtualbox, freebsd does not have the kernel configuration file in the / usr / src / sys folder, the sys folder does not exist.

Is it because I'm in a virtual environment? or is the kernel configuration file in another directory?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 5, 2018)

archerpk said:


> In virtualbox, freebsd does not have the kernel configuration file in the / usr / src / sys folder, the sys folder does not exist.



You probably didn't selected to install the source code during the installation process.

You can use the svnlite(1) to get  it from HERE. You may need to install security/ca_root_nss.

The config is in /usr/src/sys/ARCH/conf/.

Configuring the FreeBSD Kernel.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2018)

You don't need to build a custom kernel for this. A number of wireless cards, including ath(4), are already built into the GENERIC kernel. All other wireless card drivers can be easily loaded as modules.


```
# Wireless NIC cards
device          wlan                    # 802.11 support
options         IEEE80211_DEBUG         # enable debug msgs
options         IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE     # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
options         IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH  # enable 802.11s draft support
device          wlan_wep                # 802.11 WEP support
device          wlan_ccmp               # 802.11 CCMP support
device          wlan_tkip               # 802.11 TKIP support
device          wlan_amrr               # AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device          an                      # Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
device          ath                     # Atheros NICs
device          ath_pci                 # Atheros pci/cardbus glue
device          ath_hal                 # pci/cardbus chip support
options         AH_SUPPORT_AR5416       # enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
options         AH_AR5416_INTERRUPT_MITIGATION # AR5416 interrupt mitigation
options         ATH_ENABLE_11N          # Enable 802.11n support for AR5416 and later
device          ath_rate_sample         # SampleRate tx rate control for ath
#device         bwi                     # Broadcom BCM430x/BCM431x wireless NICs.
#device         bwn                     # Broadcom BCM43xx wireless NICs.
device          ipw                     # Intel 2100 wireless NICs.
device          iwi                     # Intel 2200BG/2225BG/2915ABG wireless NICs.
device          iwn                     # Intel 4965/1000/5000/6000 wireless NICs.
device          malo                    # Marvell Libertas wireless NICs.
device          mwl                     # Marvell 88W8363 802.11n wireless NICs.
device          ral                     # Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
device          wi                      # WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.
device          wpi                     # Intel 3945ABG wireless NICs.
```

Note that in VirtualBox you do not have a wireless card. The network interface is virtualized and will show up as a regular ethernet card.


----------

